# In Need of Large Monster Masks



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a GIGANTIC head and only fit in the largest of halloween masks!

...

Actually, I'm just building more giant stalking costumes and need heads for them so I thought I'd see what you guys have seen around that might work.

The major points I'm looking for:
1. Zombie/Monster
2. Oversized. They're going on 8ft tall monsters so I need masks that are borderline too large to look right on a "normal" human
3. They need to come down to the shoulders like the examples below.
4. Relatively cheap. For $30-40, last year's finds were awesome.

What I have already:
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/Ca-Gorgorot-Mask/
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/evil-zombie-mask/

The kind of thing they're going on:


----------

